# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Packers Win.  Where to watch game?

## GWonSTRIPE

We have a great situation!  Going to be in TB next week and Pack play on Sunday.
Where can we watch the NFC Championship game?
Go Pack!!

----------


## ohliz

Probably a lot of places but  Sunset has a major superbowl party so I'm guessing they'll have the game Sunday as well. But honestly, I bet many places will.

----------

